# Star Wars: Battlefront // Grafikprobleme // Map ist schwarz // Eishöhlen



## FluBBe xy (23. November 2015)

*Star Wars: Battlefront // Grafikprobleme // Map ist schwarz // Eishöhlen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe leider ein Grafikproblem in Battlefront.

Auf der Map "Eishöhlen" sieht es so aus wie auf den Bildern zu sehen ist. Wenn ich im Spiel laufe, verschiebt sich die schwarze Wand immer weiter weg.
 Ich habe quasi immer einen bestimmten Sichtbereich oder Radius, der "klar" ist, der Rest ist schwarz.
Wenn ich in die Höhlen der Map gehe, bzw. aus den Höhlen komme oder reingehe, ist dieses Problem komischerweise nicht mehr vorhanden.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dies nur eine bestimmte Einstellungssache von einer der Grafikeinstellungen ist. Nur welche ist fraglich.
Ich hab jetzt nicht nicht wild rumprobiert.

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe!

PS: Jetzt auch ein Video davon !!!   



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O2FkSPpgxvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kotor (23. November 2015)

*AW: Star Wars: Battlefront // Grafikprobleme // Map ist schwarz // Eishöhlen*

Hi,

selbes Problem hier ! 

Spiele AMD Eyefinity 5760x1080  FXAA Mittel  auf Benutzerdefinierten HIGH Settings  auf AMD R9 280X. 
Hatte das Problem noch nicht auf NIEDRIG, aber auf HOCH, MITTEL  und ULTRA. 

AMD Treiber 15.11.1  wenn ich mich nicht irre. 

Kann das Problem reproduzieren in dem ich während dem Spiel ESC drücke.
Danach ist teils alles schwarz oder die besagten Probleme treten auf. 

Rechte Maustaste (zoomen) ist dann wieder alles ok. 

Schade und teils unspielbar 
kotor


----------



## FluBBe xy (23. November 2015)

*AW: Star Wars: Battlefront // Grafikprobleme // Map ist schwarz // Eishöhlen*

Moin, 
hab auch gerade gesehen, dass zu diesem Thema ein neuer Thread aufgemacht wurde. Werde das dann auch mal mit dem anderen Treiber probieren.
Komisch eigentlich, schließlich sollte der neue Beta-Treiber extra auf Battlefront zugeschnitten sein...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...robleme-mit-sichtfeld-laufen-im-zylinder.html

Habe ganz vergessen mein System hier rein zu schreiben. Sry

i5 2400
R9390 Nitro
8gb Corsair ddr3 1600mhz
Treiber: Beta 15.11.1


----------



## FluBBe xy (23. November 2015)

*AW: Star Wars: Battlefront // Grafikprobleme // Map ist schwarz // Eishöhlen*

Ein Treiber Downgrade von AMD 15.11.1 auf 15.7.1 hat geholfen. Danach waren keine Grafikfehler mehr da.

Danke für die Hilfe aus dem anderen Thread


----------



## Kotor (24. November 2015)

*AW: Star Wars: Battlefront // Grafikprobleme // Map ist schwarz // Eishöhlen*

15.7.1   hat bei mir kaum geholfen:

- Hoth Eis Höhlen weiterhin schwarz 
- andere Maps, ab und zu schaue ich ins schwarze 

Nochmals angemerkt -> AMD Eyefinity 5760x1080 (High Settings, FXAA Mittel) 

kotor


----------

